# Shelter Suggestions - Spokane, WA Area



## Tim_is_learning (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey folks,

I'm hoping I can get some suggestions for no-kill shelters in the Spokane, WA area that I may not already know about.

My parents are reaching the breaking point with one of their dogs, I think it may be time for him to go somewhere else. They are having issues with guarding, barking, and other bored dog behaviors. 

Here are some facts about the dog:

1.5-2 years old
mix breed, best guess is an ACD mix
Medium size
Cuter than all get-out
barks
digs
guards food
guards house
not leash trained
poorly socialized
has high energy requirements
*see not leash trained
Bullies other dogs
Excited by cats but doesn't chase
Has an unrecorded bite history (my wife, mother)
Actually fantastic with kids. Doesn't seem like he would be, but he is.


He bit a stranger yesterday. This woman is the mother of one of my sibling's friends, she was coming to pick up her son. She was trying to squeeze past their gargantuan car and her arm ended up over the fence. He got her pretty good, though it didn't seem so bad at the time and she took it like a champ. 

She's been fantastic about it, and only wanted to know if he was up to date on his shots.

My parents are finally at the point where they want to know about shelters, and are pretty insistent on a no-kill (for obvious reasons). 

Frankly, they can't handle training him, this is the only option. Unless you talk to my dad, then apparently the woods are an option. :redface:

I don't live with them, but would like to be able to present them with some solid options. At this point I'm apartment bound with one cat (I want a dog sometime within the next couple years) and can't handle that kind of energy or the barking or the annoying cats. Otherwise I would take him. 

So, does anyone know of some less-populated no-kill rescues in the area? 

Thanks,

Tim


----------

